# ATI Radeon Config?



## Dandel (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm on Linux and i need a little help with fixing my dpi on a Television set i have on my computer... i can post the output of the command "xdpyinfo | grep -a3 resol" now, and all i need is help with figuring out the proper settings to get the screen to let applications, like *cough* AMD Catalyst Control Center - Linux edition*cough* run.


```
screen #0:
  dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (370x280 millimeters)
  resolution:    88x93 dots per inch
  depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32
  root window id:    0xcc
  depth of root window:    24 planes
--

screen #1:
  dimensions:    640x480 pixels (0x0 millimeters)
  resolution:    -2147483648x-2147483648 dots per inch
  depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32
  root window id:    0xce
  depth of root window:    24 planes
```


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL. Hi Dand.

ANd just a little bump for you, cause I want to know the solution as well.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 2, 2007)

So true... anyways all i can say is that it might be fixed by manually setting the screen size, but i have no clue what values to use... although i did manage to find this...
Xorg.conf man page -> entry for monitor configuration.

i think you haft to manually measure your screen size, using the following conversion factor...	
1 inch = 25.4 millimeters

so i figure by using this info and my screen size of the tv, which is 20" the diagnal of the monitor is, 508 mm, but i haven't tested it yet... I'll probably do that sometime next week though.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 3, 2007)

```
dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (370x280 millimeters)
  resolution:    88x93 dots per inch
  depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32
--
  dimensions:    640x480 pixels (406x304 millimeters)
  resolution:    40x40 dots per inch
  depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32
```

apparently i got my fixed now...  notice the second screen, which is my TV.


```
Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"aticonfig-Monitor[1]"
	Option		"VendorName"	"ATI Proprietary Driver"
	Option		"ModelName"	"Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"	"true"
	# configure the Television Sync.
	DisplaySize     406 304
	Horizsync	30	-	50
	Vertrefresh	60.0
EndSection
```
*note:* i added the line: 
*DisplaySize     406 304* ( rounded down of course. )
(20")^2 = (16")^2 + (12")^2
400 = 256+ 144

so with that:
16" * 25.4mm/in = 406.4mm
12" * 25.4mm/in = 304.8mm


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2007)

Ahhh, thank you very much Dand. This will come in handy.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 5, 2007)

Your very welcome, after all i'm also happy i fixed this, i just hope ati/amd will update the config tool to allow an argument that'll allow people to specify the screen size of theirs, and it's aspect ratio.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

Dandel said:


> Your very welcome, after all i'm also happy i fixed this, i just hope ati/amd will update the config tool to allow an argument that'll allow people to specify the screen size of theirs, and it's aspect ratio.



Hmm. I have never messed with TV's much (especially in linux with a damned ati card) but never realized you would have to input the "tv size" or am I reading this wrong?

I figured it would be up to the TV's hardware to transform the s-video signal into what the tv needs to output.. as 640x480 should be standard 

Care to explain how you "found" how to change/calculate this? I see a 16" and 20" but I have no idea where you got these numbers from.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez, i got the calculation on how to do the screen size properly by doing the Pythagorean theorem.

20^2 = X^2 + Y^2
5 squared = 4 squared +3 squared.

using this logic...

Multiplier = (20) /5 

so by using this logic...

X = 4 * Multiplier
Y = 3 * Multiplier

now that the X and Y are solved for... 

Screen Width  = X * 25.4 MM
Screen Height = Y * 25.4 MM

*Note:*

This similar process can be applied to almost any monitor... just as long as you know the aspect ratio, and this sample is for a 4:3 ratio.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

Dandel said:


> Dippyskoodlez, i got the calculation on how to do the screen size properly by doing the Pythagorean theorem.
> 
> 20^2 = X^2 + Y^2
> 5 squared = 4 squared +3 squared.
> ...





Oooh duh 

I totally forgot that things were measured diagnally.

This would make the "size" the hypotenuse.. 

So simple and obvious, yet so... left field


----------



## Dandel (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, well i thought initially that it was obvious enough when i mentioned...

5^2 = 3^2 + 4^2


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

Dandel said:


> Yes, well i thought initially that it was obvious enough when i mentioned...
> 
> 5^2 = 3^2 + 4^2



^marks in a post takes a while before it triggers "math mode" for me


----------

